# Was ist ein Kopelrelais?



## unbekanntster (23 März 2007)

Was versteht man darunter. Bei Wiki stehts nicht. - Eine kurze Erklärung in 2 Sätzen würde mir schon reichen.

Danke.


----------



## MatMer (23 März 2007)

fehlt da nicht ein Buchstabe?

also KoPPelrelais??


----------



## unbekanntster (23 März 2007)

*Ja genau den meine ich. KoPPelrelais!*

Sag bloß, du weißt was das ist?


----------



## AndreK (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Was versteht man darunter. Bei Wiki stehts nicht. - Eine kurze Erklärung in 2 Sätzen würde mir schon reichen.
> 
> Danke.



  Recht simpel: Trennung innerhalb einer Übertragung. Beispiel : Die SPS gibt ein 24V Signal, über ein Koppelrelais wird ein Relais angesteuert.  Warum: - Vieleicht benötig das Ventil 230V~ oder die Stromaufnahme möchte man der Ausgangskarte nicht zumuten - Trennung zwischen den Kreisen, wenn z.b. Signale von extern in eine SPS geführt werden.


----------



## MatMer (23 März 2007)

wenns denn ein Koppelrelais ist

bei mir ist es genau so

ich hab 4 Aquarienpumpen für ein Messeaufbau die ich mit normalen DA schalten möchte.
Das Relais wird mit 24V betätigt und schaltet die 230V für die Pumpen


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

Meine Vermutung ist das ein Koppelrelais seinen Namen durch den einsatz in Koppelfeldern aus der Telekommunikation her hat:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koppelfeld

Heute ist damit eher die Bauform elektromechanischer Relais gemeint und nicht der Einsatzzweck.


----------



## AndreK (23 März 2007)

*Na, für mich...*



zotos schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist das ein Koppelrelais seinen Namen durch den einsatz in Koppelfeldern aus der Telekommunikation her hat:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koppelfeld
> 
> Heute ist damit eher die Bauform elektromechanischer Relais gemeint und nicht der Einsatzzweck.



fallen Optokoppler und andere galvanisch getrennte Schaltstufen, die Signale trennen auch darunter.
Aber meist meint man damit ja wohl doch kleinere Relais.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Was versteht man darunter. Bei Wiki stehts nicht. - Eine kurze Erklärung in 2 Sätzen würde mir schon reichen.
> 
> Danke.



Hallo,

ich finde die Erlärung bei *Phoenix* recht brauchbar.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## unbekanntster (23 März 2007)

*Danke*

Also die Erklärung von AndreK und die bei Phönix ist gut. Hauptzweck ist dann die galvanische Trennung. Man kann es denke ich auch als Trennrelais bezeichnen. Der Vergleich mit einen Optokoppler ist sehr gut. Funktioniert genauso, eben nur mechanisch. Danke.

PS: Kennt ihr ein gutes Forum wo man nicht verjagt wird nur weil man seine Hausaufgaben postet oder ganz viele Fragen hat. Also nen Forum mit Idealisten, die einem dabei helfen und nicht dumm quatschen?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> PS: Kennt ihr ein gutes Forum wo man nicht verjagt wird nur weil man seine Hausaufgaben postet oder ganz viele Fragen hat. Also nen Forum mit Idealisten, die einem dabei helfen und nicht dumm quatschen?



Nein. :???:


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Kennt ihr ein gutes Forum wo man nicht verjagt wird nur weil man seine Hausaufgaben postet oder ganz viele Fragen hat. Also nen Forum mit Idealisten, die einem dabei helfen und nicht dumm quatschen?




Weil wir idealisten sind machen wir so einen quatsch eben nicht.

Bei uns gibt es nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Hallo,
altes Thema, aber aktuell für mich 
ich sehe keine Unterschied zwischen Koppelrelais und Standard Relais? 
Standard Relais sind auch galvanisch getrennt
Wo liegt für euch einfach den Unterschied?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## JSEngineering (5 April 2021)

Moin Elektriko,

der Unterschied liegt in den Strömen:
Bei einem "Standard"-Relais schaltest Du in der Regel irgend etwas, das bedeutet Du hast Lastströme.
Ein Koppelrelais "koppelt" nur Signale von einem System in ein anderes, Du hast also nur mA fließen.

Grundsätzlich kannst Du das mit einem "Standard-Relais" auch machen, hast aber meistens auf Grund der Kontaktbeschaffenheit ein Problem mit Korrosion, weil die Kontakte auf höhere Ströme ausgelegt sind, bedeutet, sie "brennen" sich im Zweifelsfalle frei. Wenn nur ein paar mA fließen, "brennt" da nichts, es kann also sein, daß Du nicht "einschalten" kannst, weil die Kontakte korrodiert sind.

Hoffe, das hilft Dir.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Hallo Jens,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, klar die hilft mir!

Also, mit einem normalen Relais, mit 24 v kann ich einen starken Motor anschalten. Kann ich es nicht mit einem Koppelrelais machen? Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?

Sie sind geeignet nur für mA? Normalen Relais kann auch für mA benutzen werden.

Wann macht Sinn oder sinnvoll ist einen Koppelrelais zu benutzen. Und was würde passiert wenn Mann statt einen Koppelrelais, einen normalen Relais benutzt wird.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## JSEngineering (5 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Also, mit einem normalen Relais, mit 24 v kann ich einen starken Motor anschalten. Kann ich es nicht mit einem Koppelrelais machen? Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?



Das kommt auf die Strombelastbarkeit des Relais an. Die steht in den Gerätedaten!



Elektriko schrieb:


> Sie sind geeignet nur für mA? Normalen Relais kann auch für mA benutzen werden.



Es gibt "normale" Kontakte, es gibt Silberkontakte, es gibt Goldkontakte, ....

Die normalen Kontakte können korrodieren. Die werden wieder frei über den "hohen" Strom, der geschaltet wird.
Die mit Edelmetall oder Legierungen beschichteten Kontakte sind korrosionsfrei, das bedeutet, sie schalten immer. Werden sie aber mit hohen Strömen belastet, brennt sich die Beschichtung weg und Du hast wieder einen normalen Kontakt, der korrodieren kann.



Elektriko schrieb:


> Wann macht Sinn oder sinnvoll ist einen Koppelrelais zu benutzen. Und  was würde passiert wenn Mann statt einen Koppelrelais, einen normalen  Relais benutzt wird.



Koppelrelais: Signale koppeln: SPS-Ausgänge / SPS-Eingänge / Rückmeldungen, ... überall, wo Du ein Signal galvanisch trennen willst/mußt.

"Normales" Relais: Wenn Du eine Last schalten willst.

Aber es kommt immer auf den Last-Strom an. Z.B. eine LED kannst / solltest Du mit einem Koppelrelais schalten, weil der Strom so klein ist...


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Hallo Jens, 
vielen Dank für deine detaillierte Antwort!
Jetzt ist klar! 
Viele Grüße!


----------

